# Yahoo- Finding a higher calling: Lindland takes one last dip for Hamilton-Wenham (Hamilton-Wenham Chronicle)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Annie Lindland lifted her head from the water and got the best news: She did not win the swimming race. Lindland, a 17-year-old senior at Hamilton-Wenham Regional High School, placed second in the 100 butterfly at the Division 2 MIAA State Championship Feb. 23 at Harvard University. View the full article


----------

